# R.I.P. BLADEZ



## Matt W (Jan 15, 2006)

(Not sure if this is the place to post this, but hey! Here goes anyway!)

Damn, I regret to inform you all that my first mantis, BLADEZ my shield mantis, died yesterday nite  All I reli wanted 2 say is "R.I.P. BLADEZ"

Here are some pics of him, in da best days of his life  :

















Thx

Matt W


----------



## Ian (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh dear...that sux. Shield mantids are one of the coolest species as well..

How did it die??


----------



## Matt W (Jan 15, 2006)

I belive it was natrual causes, had him for about 7 months, was sub adult when I bought him! However little guy has been a little solider, he has lived with a missing middle right foot for 4 months!

Thx

Matt W


----------



## Ian (Jan 15, 2006)

So, did he not live til adult?


----------



## Matt W (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, I think he was a sub-adult when I got him. When I had him, he only had 1 shed. So I think he was an adult, he had that shed 1 month after I got him!

Thx

Matt W


----------



## Ian (Jan 15, 2006)

Okay cool..he had wings?

That is the sign of adulthood....


----------



## Matt W (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh yes, he did have wings, he had small flying sessions every now and then!

Thx

Matt


----------



## ASH (Jan 15, 2006)

well he was a adult


----------



## Rib (Jan 15, 2006)

you got any pictures of him as an adult? I love the look of shield mantis. Sorry for your loss. I was pretty upset when my first Mantis died


----------



## Matt W (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm afraid I don't mate!

Thx

Matt W


----------



## Samzo (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. I don't really get upset when an insect dies, I mean when i buy them I know they will die very soon anyway. You going to get another one?


----------

